# CWC - China Waste Corporation



## Reefer (28 December 2006)

Up 40% today - come from 10c not so far back.  Any one know what is pushing them?


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

*Re: Central West Gold*



			
				Reefer said:
			
		

> Up 40% today - come from 10c not so far back.  Any one know what is pushing them?



They have a JV with GSE (GSE are earning up to 75%) at the Mary Kathleen Project which has been drilling for uranium.
DYOR


----------



## chrisalex (18 October 2009)

*CWG*

Need to make a decision, could anyone give me their idea on what CWG might do in the next week. Long story short I bought 10,000 by accident...anyone.
Thanks chrisalex.


----------



## System (8 May 2015)

On May 8th, 2015, Central West Gold Limited (CWG) changed its name and ASX code to China Waste Corporation Limited (CWC).


----------



## System (8 March 2017)

On March 7th, 2017, China Waste Corporation Limited (CWC) was removed from the ASX's official list pursuant to Listing Rule 17.12.


----------

